# I am going tonight



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I am going flounder gigging tonight at sunset. Does any one want to tag along?

Call me at 601-832-2418

or at home until sunset, 850-677-9787


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

good luck tonight.. weather should be good for stickin some flatties


----------



## RedSoxNation (Feb 10, 2008)

A little late on the reply here. Are you wading or in a boat? What general area? I wouldn't mind getting out. May try to join you next time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, were you at the Orioel Beach boat ramp about 8pm? If so, that was me and my lady that docked the 32' there while you were wadin.



If so, good to meet ya, wish I woulda known it was you


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I was there but I left when yall did and went to sandpiper pier and stuck three flatties.

Did yall get any fish?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We didn't fish. We had taken the boat over and docked behind the Pcola Beach boardwalk on saturday, grilled some burgers, met some friends, spent the night, bloody marys at flounders, grilled some more burgers, and came in sunday night.



Was a great way to spend teh weekend with my woman.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

right after you left, I slipped into the cold water and filled up my waders. Oh my! It was cold...

I dried off and went to sandpiper and got a mess to make up for it. 

Sounds like you had a good weekend though.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jamesc (10/26/2009)*right after you left, I slipped into the cold water and filled up my waders. Oh my! It was cold...
> 
> I dried off and went to sandpiper and got a mess to make up for it.
> 
> Sounds like you had a good weekend though.


Hope you get your ass "filled up" with Bubba while you're in county.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Death From Above (11/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jamesc (10/26/2009)*right after you left, I slipped into the cold water and filled up my waders. Oh my! It was cold...
> ...






dont worry he'll get whats coming to him


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *OMEGA (11/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (11/3/2009)*
> ...


Can someone fill us in? I don't get it!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BuckWild (11/4/2009)*[
> 
> Can someone fill us in? I don't get it!


http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic453703-2-1.aspx


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres the reason why...



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic456772-3-1.aspx


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahh, the ol' im a scumbag and gonna steal someones shit story! I'm with DFA, I hope bubba 'FILLS' him up!


----------

